# scales and curves



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

1st is a curved triangle pattern on a 60-100 batson that i got off this site a while ago,gonna be an awesome charkin' rod.2nd is a scale pattern on a 20-40 1pc/2pc anchor rod for my buddy C.J.,This ones a total rebuild,i aint got to the guides yet


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks great.

John


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thx john


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. The colors really blend together well.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Real nice


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

Didnt see the marble earlier.. might be a little to fancy for an anchor rod. might have to upgrade it to a drum rod lol


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

cobia_slayer said:


> Didnt see the marble earlier.. might be a little to fancy for an anchor rod. might have to upgrade it to a drum rod lol


guides are getting it also,so you better make up yer mind!!!


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll switch it out if need be.. Still a one purpose rod for now.. sitting in a tube for 16hrs a day lol


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

cobia_slayer said:


> I'll switch it out if need be.. Still a one purpose rod for now.. sitting in a tube for 16hrs a day lol


gonna look damn good doing it too!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

*update*

finished ,so i thought i'd show off the guides for the 20-40 heaver


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

Better than what I was expecting. I love it


----------

